# Education/School



## Gavlee (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking for some advice regarding choosing and enrolling in schools in South Africa. I am planning to emigrate to Durban to be with my long term partner, who is South African. I have 2 children aged 4 and 6. 

I am looking for any advice regarding choice of schools, the standard of education, and the logistics of transferring them into the new school system.

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

This is a good place to start ISASA | Independent Schools Association of Southern Africa - Home these are all private schools but in the case of state schools access to it, as in the uk, is mainly via catchment areas. It will be very much cheaper if you can find a good state school in a good area.


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

The quality of education in public schools is generally low. Your children would be better of in a private school, it cost more, but worth it. Private schools normally limit classes to 15-20. Public schools are usually from 40 and up per class with one teacher. Teaching assistants are not the norm in SA.


----------

